# Bad facelifts ?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Really bad facelifts.  Couple I can think of offhand -- Bruce Jenner and Kenny Rogers.  Couple of guys.    Others?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Billy Crystal looks weird.

Joan Rivers - yowza!  That's not a face-lift, that's a new face.

And the entire Jackson family.  Janet, Latoya look exactly like Michael did - after the surgeries.  And the rest of them are pretty darn close.  They must all use the same surgeon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

OMGosh! I don't know her name, but she's some socialite and they've nicknamed her the cat lady. She's had so much done that her face resembles a cat. It's disgusting. The guy I can think of would be Mickey Rourke. He used to be a nice looking guy, but not any more. 

I was with my son yesterday at his realtor's office and this lady walks in. Her danged lips were so big it was totally out of proportion with the rest of her tight, shiny face! She was definitely an older lady and whoever her surgeon was I think she's needs a refund! She had on the big name brand sunglasses and carrying a bag that was bigger than her trying so hard to impress. I sat there thinking I'll take my fine lines and wrinkles any day rather than look like a weird plastic version of my old self.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Kevin Sorbo looked pretty bad just after Hercules went off the air.  I'm pretty sure he -had- to have had work done.  He seems to have gotten better since then, though.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rita, Mickey Rourke had to have surgery, iirc, he was in a devastating car accident or something. It's been quite a long time since I read about it, so I may have the fact wrong, but I know he was in some sort of major accident. but I TOTALLY AGREE on the catlady.. I know who you are talking about. she is freaky!

Scheherazade, there was something in the news just last month about how Sorbo was sick during the last 2 seasons of Hercules, and once it was over he got really really sick.

Then, there is Cindy Jackson.. 52 cosmetic surgeries... but she IS pretty.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Meg Ryan. I'm not sure what she did to her face but it looks very unnatural.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I was very sad to see Reba McEntire's new video.  Not good.  

Supposedly she told a fashion magazine that she went with Dolly Parton's doctor.

I often think about going in for (neck) de-waddle-ing surgery, then I see these people with all the money in the world coming out with results that would make me cry and I decided yet again to hold off a little while.  

Sheila


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Dallas Cowboys owner.  He looks like an insect.

I personally feel all the botox and fake lips make you look much worse than a face lift.  The botox gives a very unnatural movement to your face.  I recently stopped seeing a doctor because his office started spamming me with botox advertisements.  I was seeing him for life threatening illness and the fact that he thought it ok to try and make money by hocking a toxic bacteria extract, well...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Scheherazade, there was something in the news just last month about how Sorbo was sick during the last 2 seasons of Hercules, and once it was over he got really really sick.


Hm, that could be it because he did look -really- gaunt. But then Michael Hurst (Iolaus) had the same sort of new "features" after seeing them both after the last season. I always figured they must have gone out and had celebratory facelifts or something ><


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't understand how people can have so much money and have such bad work done. I don't get it. 

Many of them didn't need work done in my opinion.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

BTackitt - I had no idea he had been in a serious accident. That's terrible. I humbly take his name back then.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Hm, that could be it because he did look -really- gaunt. But then Michael Hurst (Iolaus) had the same sort of new "features" after seeing them both after the last season. I always figured they must have gone out and had celebratory facelifts or something ><


Yeah, I saw Kevin Sorbo on the news the other day. I think he just released a book about what happened, but I guess he had several strokes around that time. I don't know anything about facelifts though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it's a danged if they do and danged if they don't situation. A famous woman of a certain age is either going to hear about how she looks too old or too plastic. I'm not sure which one is worse, but it's inescapable. Along with not being able to every relax at a beach again and the inevitable "she's a hag without make-up" moment, the only think that keeps fresh faces going into it is the delusion most of us had at one time that we'll never get old or it's to far off to matter.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK I looked Mickey Rourke up on IMDB.. No Accident.. he went Pro boxing.
from IMDB:
His boxing career resulted in severe facial injuries which required a number of operations to repair his damaged face


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Rose McGowan, on the other hand, did have a car accident that led to some reconstructive surgery a couple years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kenny Rogers...

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Message from Diane Keaton to all the plastic surgeons... (warning may be considered vulgar) 

http://www.listal.com/viewimage/777629


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Priscilla Presley was actually taken in by a con artist who told her he was giving her Botox when he was really shooting her full of the grade of silicone used to grease auto parts. ::shudder::

http://www.tmz.com/2008/03/24/priscilla-presley-injured-by-phony-cosmetic-doc/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This site is addicting:

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/

Lindsay Lohan was such a cutie when she was 12. Now she looks like a witch.

L


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Lisa Rinna.  She actually expressed some regrets recently about what she did to her face.

I don't like what Tori Amos did to her face.

Liza Minnelli's ex husband...David Guest.  Eeck!

And yes, Rose McGowan was in a disfiguring accident and needed to have work done.


----------



## Casey W (Oct 10, 2011)

> His boxing career resulted in severe facial injuries which required a number of operations to repair his damaged face


Yeah, I think Mickey went through a "man" phase where he wanted to do some boxing. Not a bad idea, except he wasn't any good, and I think he was on the cusp of greatness with his acting anyway. Hats off to him for trying it all the same.

The boxing and the surgeries put him back a few years on the acting circuit. Too bad considering what he's doing these days.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

The lady who looks a bit like a cat/lion is Jocelyn Wildenstein, or as the press refer to her 'the bride of Wildenstein.' 

It seems really tragic that an attractive woman would go to the lengths she did to appear more beautiful to her husband. Unsurprisingly, they ended up getting divorced anyway.

I wonder if, after so many people get carried away with plastic surgery, the frozen/pillow face look will become the new beautiful? I really hope not...


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Amanda Leigh Cowley said:


> The lady who looks a bit like a cat/lion is Jocelyn Wildenstein, or as the press refer to her 'the bride of Wildenstein.'
> 
> It seems really tragic that an attractive woman would go to the lengths she did to appear more beautiful to her husband. Unsurprisingly, they ended up getting divorced anyway.
> 
> I wonder if, after so many people get carried away with plastic surgery, the frozen/pillow face look will become the new beautiful? I really hope not...


There are young women with naturally large breasts getting them 'replaced' with silicone - because 'real' breasts are too jello-y and replacements are more firm. I've had the conversation with more than one young women that they may not want to take that step. =(

Sheila


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

_Sheila_ said:


> There are young women with naturally large breasts getting them 'replaced' with silicone - because 'real' breasts are too jello-y and replacements are more firm. I've had the conversation with more than one young women that they may not want to take that step. =(
> 
> Sheila


Wow, really? I'm looking at maybe getting a double mastectomy with reconstruction in the future and I would want to get natural tissue put back in, instead of silicone, just because they would look and feel more natural. I know some girls going through the same predicament as me got silicone and love the way they look, so I guess I can believe it. Still a little surprising, though.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

one of my cousin's worked as a nurse for a plastic surgeon.  They had a lady who would come in about every 6 wks or so for a consultation for a surgery (the free, "this is how you would look like w/ new _____") and never have the surgery.  @ first, the dr didn't think anything about it b/c lots of people would like to have surgery but can't afford it or are freaked out by the reality of it.  Then the nurses realized that everytime she came, supplies would go missing.  They bring it to the dr's attention and he called the police (it wasn't needles or tongue depressors that were going missing, it was medicines, etc).  The next time she made an appt for a consultation, the police had set up cameras and did a whole sting operation.  They caught her red handed stealing Botox.  Turns out this lady did the rounds of all the plastic surgeons in the area and was stealing from all of them.  I can't imagine being so upset about a few wrinkles to resort to stealing.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> one of my cousin's worked as a nurse for a plastic surgeon. They had a lady who would come in about every 6 wks or so for a consultation for a surgery (the free, "this is how you would look like w/ new _____") and never have the surgery. @ first, the dr didn't think anything about it b/c lots of people would like to have surgery but can't afford it or are freaked out by the reality of it. Then the nurses realized that everytime she came, supplies would go missing. They bring it to the dr's attention and he called the police (it wasn't needles or tongue depressors that were going missing, it was medicines, etc). The next time she made an appt for a consultation, the police had set up cameras and did a whole sting operation. They caught her red handed stealing Botox. Turns out this lady did the rounds of all the plastic surgeons in the area and was stealing from all of them. I can't imagine being so upset about a few wrinkles to resort to stealing.


Wow. There are obviously serious mental and emotional issues there.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

They do say that plastic surgery can be addictive, but I would be so embarrassed to have to explain to the person who made my bail that I was arrested for stealing Botox!  Ok, I'd be embarrassed to be arrested, period, but to have it for something like that


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I think Micky Rourkes face is an amalgame of things. Bad surgery, boxing, and alcoholism. He has the same alcoholic stupor as Jan Michael Vincent. I remember seeing an interview with him ans his agent speaking about going back to movies but needing plastic surgery. He looked better before the surgery.

This is an article from 09, but the picture is post boxing and pre surgery. He looked better, IMHO.

http://www.topnews.in/mickey-rourke-shows-his-heavyweight-side-london-2192456


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Rose McGowan doesn't look anything like the woman who once dated Marilyn Manson.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This is NOT how to do an at-home-facelift


----------



## Casey W (Oct 10, 2011)

> This is NOT how to do an at-home-facelift


I.... am so glad I had supper a while ago...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd also have to go with Lisa Rinna and Tori Spelling.


----------

